# Tetrafauna Deluxe Sliding Door Habitat with drain hole setup.



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been eyeballing this tank for weeks. Today I’m going to buy it and setup a
D.leucomelas banded, not the dotted ones banded with lines. They are from Guyana, Brazil.

This tank has a drain hole at the bottom which a good add-in


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

this is the D.leucomelas habitat


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is going to be my filter. Im going to do minor adjustments with silicon to the filter trays.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

By the way, do anyone knows how to post pictures with having to attach them


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should go with it, it makes more sense and is probably cheaper than going to a glass shop to get a whole cut in the bottom of it. Terafauna is one of the older companies, they deserve some support too lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Jerryo said:


> By the way, do anyone knows how to post pictures with having to attach them


Hit this little underlined A btw sizes and the  when you are trying to post something. you might have to resize the picture if its too big.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I decided to go with this sealant. Has anyone use this before. I have used water fall foam before but not this brand. It pricey 13$ a can but according to the manufacture its specifically made for water environments.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

oops here is the pic


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Jerryo said:


> This is going to be my filter. Im going to do minor adjustments with silicon to the filter trays.


How do you plan to hook this filter up? Presumably you will have a water feature, if you need a filter. I would have expected a sump set up since you've got the drain, but you've clearly got something else in mind!

-GB


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

No this is not for a sump. I use to have a sump for my good bacteria to grow on when I had my saltwater tank. I just switched hobby because saltwater for many years has be a lot of maintenance. This will be for drainage. In my other tank, I just got tire of opening the tank to cipher water out from the false bottom. Two times one of my frogs decided to jump out. His name is Spiderman. LOL I’m going to start tonight on this project.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is what I have in mind. LOL drawing sucks duo.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw a red plant a few days ago at the nursery which gives a good hit of color to the tanks.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Would you be able to hook up an external canister filter using that drainage hole and then just feed the output of the filter through the top for a water feature?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats a good idea but the hole is not that big to put two hoses through


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I noticed you posted a picture with a brom from their habitat. Look at some of the red broms like fireball for red color. I got almost all of my broms from this Dendroboard sponsor, and alot of theirs are red: New England Herpetoculture - Neoregelias & Mini Neoregelias

Dischidia ovata (if given enough light) and Fittonia also bring some red to the tank. I included alot of reds in my tank to go with the yellows of my leucs (that I never got around to moving to that tank yet)
Heres a video of my tank:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...my-vivarium-built-into-wall-7.html#post650592

Ive yet to see these new tanks in person, so I cant wait for you to start your build and post pics.

BTW, the image codes [ img ] [/ img ] only work if you include a link from a picture on the internet, not from your C drive.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

who makes that tank? nice style.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I purchased a sheet of this EC at lowes. I’m certain to have extra right after I’m done.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Okapi…how big is your tank. I’m setting up a 29g tank. I enjoy the colors of broms however they can get too large within my tank. Are you aware of any that matures to 6 inches max? Really, I wish I'm able to place them in my tank. I have one that has grown to 11 inches a. I still have it in a pot. it's got red tipped leafs. Nice brom, but it would acquire nearly half of my tanks estate. LOL. I’m planning to really pay much attention to nature and then determine want I'm able to come up with..


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Tetrafauna makes this tank. Its a new stlye with a hole at the bottom. They been around for awhile tho.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the EC cut to specs.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is going to be used for the waterfall, to seperate the false bottom from the waterfall.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

OK this is what I have used for the back of the tank. Mind you that its only a thin layer. It does not need to be on thick.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

GE Sealent.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

OK let me do this again...with PIC..

OK this is what I have used for the back of the tank. Mind you that its only a thin layer. It does not need to be on thick


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

mine is a 40 gallon breeder. 36in X 18 in X 16 in I believe.

As for the broms, the first 5 or so broms listed on their brom page stay pretty small. 
Any cross of N. Lilliputiana will stay small. N. chiquita linda's only get about 4 inches by 4 inches and turn red if given good light.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the tank with silicon. At the bottom you will observe what I have done with the Acrylic sheet. This will be the separation from the false bottom and the waterfall.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

It turned out to be challenging to make this acrylic curve. I had it in the oven for 3 min @ 325F This is going to be the mini pond attached to the waterfall.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a heads up... Silicon and acrylic do not mix well. They will only stay bonded for a short time. If you have something to weigh it down with you may not have any issues, as I think you made enough of a channel with the silicon to keep it from moving left to right.


But if you want to keep both water features 100% separated, you will have to use glass. You could get 3 or 4(or more) pieces of scrap glass cut at lowes for less than 5$. Zigzag it across the bottom however you want, this also makes it easy to use different size rocks for more depth to it while minimizing loss of land and water. 

Just don't want to see you saying @#$% I have to rip it apart...


Casper


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I did have an issue at one time. It was too thin. This one is pretty thick. I silicon the s__t out of it. Thanks for look out.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is going to be the LED lights. I don’t have color LEDs so I will improvise by incorporating flash light filters. I utilized The foam and silicon to hide the lighting.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Im cutting up this pipe to hold up the EC.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

this is the pipe


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok this is actually the pipe cut. I cut notches to ensure that water won’t become stagnate underneath the false bottom.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

this is how you do the pics.....








see..








if you need a closer look at the image code for the pic I posted the click quote and look how it was done

looks good so far...I can't wait to get me one of these tanks to work with...
I'm gonna make an awesome plaudarium...


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

This part is for the waterfall.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

waterfall parts


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Okapi. Thank you for that hyperlink on the Mini Neoregelias. I recently purchased a few Broms from that website. It ought to be arriving by this week. I oredered the top three


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jerryo said:


> waterfall parts


Very meticulous work. 
Nice job.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of last weeks build...


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the Vivarium finished.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

please Jerry use the IMG coding?...it is such a pain to sit here and click every photo...
full tank shot please?


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Some more pics of the vivarium.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

The vivarium is one week old. Feel free to Comment. I will be posting more pics when dark. Also thinking of doing a video of the waterfall at night.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Im going to repost the pics with The IMG code.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

IMG]C:\4\DSC_0201.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Have no idea on how to post the pics


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

```
C:\4\DSC_0201.jpg
```


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Wa the HellC:\4\DSC_0201.jpg


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok sorry Guys, This is not working for me. I know Im doing something wrong.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

If you want to use the tags you have to first host the images at an image hosting site, like photobucket. You cannot use the [img] tags to display a file that is resident on your harddrive (C:\)

-GB


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

you you have to put them on photobucket or something...
you copy the online url link but photobucket already has the code made once you upload..


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's an example using tiny pic (I use for doing quicker uploads, I use photobucket or image shack for larger uploads.
















Do that same thing without the spaces....


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Neontra said:


> Here's an example using tiny pic (I use for doing quicker uploads, I use photobucket or image shack for larger uploads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiny pic takes forever cause you have to do them individually


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok thanks im going to try it out. When i post more pics


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Jerryo said:


> It turned out to be challenging to make this acrylic curve. I had it in the oven for 3 min @ 325F This is going to be the mini pond attached to the waterfall.


Heating plastics can cause them to leach all kinds of nasty chemicals and compounds that they wouldn't release under normal settings.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok Ill keep u posted. They are starting to call


----------

